#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  5 Ways AI is Disrupting the Graphic Design Industry!

## Bhavya

Artificial Intelligence (AI) is progressively becoming mainstream in many industries like entertainment, transportation, medical, education, sports, and now AI in the graphic design industry. Here are the five transformations that AI can enjoin to Graphic Designing.

1) AI in the Automation of Designing Tasks
2) Help to Make Multiplicative and Dynamic Visual Designs
3) Evaluating Huge Reserves of Data
4) Implementing AI to Improve the User Experience
5) Providing Personalized User Experience for Customers

----------

